# How to Learn Algorithms More Effectively, for everyone who learns algorithms!



## CubeHeadOfficial (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey guys!

Since there's so much online about algorithms, but not that much about learning them, I made a video with tips to learn algorithms way faster. This can potentially save you hours of learning, so make sure you give it a watch!

Thank you


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 30, 2019)

great material, as always


----------



## CubeHeadOfficial (Oct 30, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> great material, as always


Thanks! I do my best


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2019)

I went into this expecting another video saying "look for triggers, track the F2L pairs around the cube, etc". I was taken aback by how actually helpful these tips were! I've been cubing for 6+ years so I can confirm—these are all very good tips, especially for learning larger alg sets such as ZBLL.
Your editing skills are also really good! I do hope you continue making videos


----------



## CubeHeadOfficial (Oct 31, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I went into this expecting another video saying "look for triggers, track the F2L pairs around the cube, etc". I was taken aback by how actually helpful these tips were! I've been cubing for 6+ years so I can confirm—these are all very good tips, especially for learning larger alg sets such as ZBLL.
> Your editing skills are also really good! I do hope you continue making videos



Thanks a lot! I do my best  
And yeah those are the most common tips you see online, but like I said in the video, you're not supposed to think during the alg, and looking for triggers and looking at pairs might help you initially to do the alg, but it won't make you faster at actually solving
once again thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ProStar (Oct 31, 2019)

Awesome video! I'm planning on learning full PLL soon, and this will help SO much. The editing was also good, and you made it fun to watch as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CubeHeadOfficial (Nov 1, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Awesome video! I'm planning on learning full PLL soon, and this will help SO much. The editing was also good, and you made it fun to watch as well. Keep up the good work!


Thanks a lot! good luck on learning PLL!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 1, 2019)

nice video!


----------

